# 2000 Maxima MAF failure?



## Chodges1977 (Jul 26, 2005)

Hey folks,

I was driving from Atlanta to Nashville in some pretty bad heat about a month and a half ago and my MAF went out on me. The service engine light came on shortly beforehand and it just lost power and died in the middle of the highway.

Well, I had that part replaced and continued on my trip. A couple of days ago the car failed again, again on an extremely hot day. This time I don't think the Service Engine light came on, but the symptoms were virtually the same. It failed, then started again and failed again, and the next day it started once and then failed. I've got it with a mechanic who I assume ran the regular diagnostics before concluding that it's the MAF again, so I just it towed to another Nissan dealership for replacement.

Does that sound about right? Could it be the MAF again even if the Service Engine light didn't go on? Or is it likely something else? I assume the mechanic I had it with would have wanted to catch a failed fuel pump or whatnot so he could do the work himself.

Thanks.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

If the MAF dies... it is possible that it will not throw a CEL... 

I always thought that one of the symptoms was that there will be a severe power loss and car will not rev over 2400 rpms, since the MAF failure will put it in some sort of failsafe mode. I didn't know the car would die... not sure what else it could be except possibly the fuel pump... ?


----------

